# Where to expats find their travel information?



## cocofille (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently in Siem Reap and my family will be moving to Malaysia next month. I'm wondering what magazines or sites expat use to find travel information around Asia, or packaged tours. 

Thanks!


----------

